# Manna Pro Goat Balancer



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Has anyone used this product? It says it contains AC and a bunch of other good stuff goats need. Our feed store will order it if they don't normally carry it. I just wondered if it was any good and if the goats used it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never heard of it but I would love to hear if anyone else also.

If you get it PLEASE let us know what you think


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have no clue either..... :scratch: 

I do hope someone else can answer your question for ya....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Never tried it myself but I almost just ordered it off of Jeffers, until I saw the final bill. :shocked: Decided not to.  Looks like good stuff to me. If I could get it locally, I probably would.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that they have it on jeffers, Couldn't bring myself to pay that much for it. Besides I already have AC, Kelp, DE and minerals for my goats so I didn't really need it.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I've seen it but dismissed it once I saw it had Diatomous Earth. I've talked to several vets who said that it is worthless as as internal wormer. If you think about it, this makes sense. DE works by slicing open the parasite and the parasite drying out. I see how that might happen externally but not in the moist internal. Researchers have tried several times to find an effect of DE on internal parasites, and have found none. So I wouldn't spend the money on something with improperly used ingredients in it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

badnewsboers said:


> I've seen it but dismissed it once I saw it had Diatomous Earth. I've talked to several vets who said that it is worthless as as internal wormer. If you think about it, this makes sense. DE works by slicing open the parasite and the parasite drying out. I see how that might happen externally but not in the moist internal. Researchers have tried several times to find an effect of DE on internal parasites, and have found none. So I wouldn't spend the money on something with improperly used ingredients in it.


I didn't think it was supposed to be used as a wormer. I was going to use it as a mineral supplement since it contained AC for the buck. I have asked my local Manna Pro source to order some for me and they said they would if they could get it. I would still use Ivomec or Cydectin/Quest for my wormer since they actually work in my area.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Manna Pro Goat Balancer is just calf manna with some other stuff added. If you want mineral supplementation Manna Pro has a goat mineral with AC.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks BNB. Since I asked them to order it I will pick it up, I will ask them about the goat mineral with AC. The balancer was $10.99 for the 10lb bag so it wasn't too bad in price.


----------

